# Potentially Need Hedgehog Sitter in the Colorado Springs Area



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi everyone!
It looks like I might be needing a hedgehog sitter from July 2-19. We live near the Palmer Lake area and I would love any recommendation you might have. I cannot pay much as I am currently saving for a car and in school. Please contact me here or directly if you are interested.
Thanks!


----------

